# The saddle company saddles..any good???



## Miramis (23 July 2012)

Ive got a saddler coming down to try to help find something to suit my mare- last saddle (ridgid free) caused a sore back so i need to get next saddle right...she's suggested a saddle company saddle may well work well as they have serge panels etc and can be custom made to suit us both. (small horse with short back and me with long legs lol!) Shes got several models for me to try.

Anyone got one or tried one? what do/did you think about them?

Cheers Ang


----------



## kazg07 (23 July 2012)

Love them. My horse has had one since I got him (9 years ago ) and has never had any back or saddle related issues. They are lightweight and the panels are lovely and soft . Also look good and wear well . Comfy to ride in too. My old mare had one as well and she did have back and saddle issues from previous ill fitting saddle she was sold with. Went much better in this saddle. Actually had the saddle fitter out this morning to fit new one to my new forest pony as his thorowgood wasnt nearly as comfy for me! The fitter was able to adjust width on site which again is a bonus. However have heard of people having problems although think this has more to do with the saddle fitter and saddles being poorly fitted.


----------



## zaminda (23 July 2012)

Ours was lovely, but hasn't worn well at all.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (23 July 2012)

I had one for years loved it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 July 2012)

I liked mine and had it altered to fit a different horse.  Unfortunately the latest horse is too wide for the saddle to be adjusted again.


----------



## sjp1 (23 July 2012)

My saddler recommends them, although he did a fab job judging a second hand black country saddle for me on ebay which fitted like a glove, apart from a bit of flocking.

He did recommend one for friend on yard who bought a second hand one and he fitted it, so not like he made mega out of it.

So I think I would go for it.  They are not hugely expensive either.


----------



## maisie06 (23 July 2012)

Rubbish  - would never buy another.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2012)

zaminda said:



			Ours was lovely, but hasn't worn well at all.
		
Click to expand...

I believe you can get different options of synthetic, leather and buffalo leather. Which was yours?





			Rubbish - would never buy another.
		
Click to expand...

Would you please explain what the problems you had were. I'm saving for a saddle at the moment and SC is on my _maybe_ list.


----------



## teasle (23 July 2012)

I am very pleased with mine- modestly priced, comfy, secure, lightweight.


----------



## Spottyappy (23 July 2012)

Had mine 18 months before I lost my old boy. Can honestly say I loved it, was very comfy, easy to clean, and fitted my old boy well, as the saddler can adjust it Ihope it may fit my new one just as nicely as would begrudge selling it on.


----------



## Miramis (24 July 2012)

maisie06 said:



			Rubbish  - would never buy another.
		
Click to expand...

Could you explain how you found them to be rubbish? (pm if you dont want to say on here?).

Ang


----------



## Miramis (24 July 2012)

Thanks for all the replies so far


----------



## SmartieBean09 (24 July 2012)

Loved mine and considering getting another for new pony.  Think mine was a Verona Dressage.  Currently using my old Ideal leather saddle on new pony.  Gorgeous saddle but is sooooo heavy!


----------



## Lynswin (24 July 2012)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I liked mine and had it altered to fit a different horse.  Unfortunately the latest horse is too wide for the saddle to be adjusted again.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why your horse is too wide for it be adjusted again? These saddles can be infinitely adjusted up and down pretty much and will go as wide as damn near flat! If the fitter can't adjust it that wide it can be sent back to the factory to be 'extra' widened!


----------



## Natz88 (24 July 2012)

I have one it's very comfy, easy to clean etc, but I wouldn't have another.


----------



## sbloom (24 July 2012)

Lynswin said:



			Can I ask why your horse is too wide for it be adjusted again? These saddles can be infinitely adjusted up and down pretty much and will go as wide as damn near flat! If the fitter can't adjust it that wide it can be sent back to the factory to be 'extra' widened!


Click to expand...

I wonder if it's more to do with the flatness?  I believe they use the Thorowgood type Simatec tree, and their flattest models aren't dead flat so not suitable for some table top shapes.


----------



## lochpearl (24 July 2012)

Brilliant, I have 6! However I do freely admit that they are only as good as your fitter which in my case is brilliant! Mine range from 2 x GPs which have part buffalo, nubuck seat and knee rolls and memory foam seats - they are lush! I have the more basic leather and synthetic saddle for my little horse and he goes very well in that. I have also had made to design dressage saddles, one with massive moveable knee blocks and one with them integrated into the actual flap. They are very amenable and will pretty much make what you want - again depends on the fitter!! I also have a jumping saddle, with suede knees and seat and memory foam seat - this is the only one that I am not too keen on but that is because it is very close contact and I like my deep dressage/GP seat. You can't beat them for money and I really love mine.

Sadly I have just lost one of my horses, but his saddle lives on with my new youngster, I haven't met a horse that doesn't fit in them, however, there are different trees for them so you need to get someone who knows what they are doing to find the right one


----------



## maisie06 (24 July 2012)

Faracat said:



			I believe you can get different options of synthetic, leather and buffalo leather. Which was yours?




Would you please explain what the problems you had were. I'm saving for a saddle at the moment and SC is on my _maybe_ list.
		
Click to expand...

Quality was diabolical, The saddle looked worn out within 6 months, the stirrup leathers rubbed the saddle,it never did fit properly despite adjustments, it always slipped to the left. I have looked after it and cleaned it, yet it still looks worse than my old GFS.... IMHO I would rather buy a Wintec or Thorogood as they are less money and better materials, The SC saddle is just shoddy, In fact I binned it in the end as it was so unfit for purpose.


----------



## Footlights (24 July 2012)

Oh dear, I have just ordered a custom made SC Saddle for my horse. 

Has anyone who hasn't been impressed with the quality actually contacted the SC to see what they say?


----------



## lochpearl (24 July 2012)

Footlights said:



			Oh dear, I have just ordered a custom made SC Saddle for my horse. 

Has anyone who hasn't been impressed with the quality actually contacted the SC to see what they say?
		
Click to expand...

you get a guarantee with them anyway so if mine had gone downhill like that in that short of time I would have sent it back no problems. I would imagine that they would be happy to sort any complaints out. As I mentioned I have them in all shapes, sizes and leathers and not one has let me down and they still look great. If I did have a problem with any one of them I would send them back in an instant, regardless of how long I have had them.


----------



## kazg07 (24 July 2012)

Mine is 9 years old now and has been used an awful lot . It is starting to look a bit shabby i.e worn where leathers go and few bits of stitching need fixed. Still perfectly useable but doesnt owe me anything.  Think they are one of best options in terms of the horses comfort and that is my main priority .


----------



## Housemouse (24 July 2012)

They are a mid price range saddle - the recent  design is better than the older versions.  
Most are serge lined and the flaps are either leather or part leather.  Full leather wear better.  The panel can be either leather or synthetic.  All leather models are heavy, part synthetic are quite light. 
The moulded plastic tree is adjustable and the flocking can be regulated through the serge lining making the saddle versatile.
They are flocked with grey flock so don't have the absorbancy or spring back that wool flocking would have.  
Mid priced saddle tend not to stand up to the rigors or riding every day for very long but should give a couple of years good service.


----------



## Rachaelpink (24 July 2012)

I posted about mine a few months ago. Bought it off a saddle fitter (2nd hand) but had had very little wear. Had it 3 years now and there are small holes in the leather as it only has a very thin covering of leather on it. (Verona model). Very comfy, fits well, and easy to clean but disappointed in the quality. Next time I'd buy an all leather saddle to get more years out of it. It doesn't get excessive usage or anything, ride most days but not every day.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (24 July 2012)

They do wear over time where the stirrup leathers lie, but I now have a GFS which I've only owned for 12 months with is rubbed where the leathers lie and that cost a lot more to buy. And I owned my SC saddle for over 4 years.


----------



## LouiseG (24 July 2012)

I had one for 3 months and it was uncomfy and put me completely in the wrong position making my horse so unbalanced. It didnt' wear well at all and was just generally horrible! 

A lot had to do with the absolutely horrendous saddle fitter that came out and fitted it. If anyone is looking for a saddle fitter in the North East of Scotland I know one to avoid like the plague!!!


----------



## Miramis (24 July 2012)

LouiseG said:



			I had one for 3 months and it was uncomfy and put me completely in the wrong position making my horse so unbalanced. It didnt' wear well at all and was just generally horrible! 

A lot had to do with the absolutely horrendous saddle fitter that came out and fitted it. If anyone is looking for a saddle fitter in the North East of Scotland I know one to avoid like the plague!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm wonder if its the same person my friend used..2 horses fitted, 2 horse saddles that didnt fit!!


----------



## zaminda (24 July 2012)

We had the part leather verona. It is a very comfy saddled, but where the girth sits has worn quite badly, even with guards. Its a shame as it was comfortable. Our saddler stopped selling them, as she had had some quality issues coming through with the trees. This was a few years ago now though.


----------



## smiffyimp (24 July 2012)

tried one, very uncomfortable (for me that is)


----------



## Lady La La (24 July 2012)

I love my saddle! Very impressed with the quality, and I bought mine second hand!


----------



## LouiseG (24 July 2012)

I sent you a private message, hope it has worked as on my phone. Let me know if not and I will resend x


----------



## kazg07 (25 July 2012)

Think whoever you use you need to be aware and exercise caution . It shouldnt be like this but sadly it is. Having as much knowledge as possible yourself  on basics of saddle fitting will help . A friend of mine had horrible experience with very well known saddle fitter who fits across scotland. Re flocked saddle . It was rock hard and basically all they had done was stick more flocking on top of old stuff . Wasnt cheap and she had to have it re done by someone else. Also have seen few sore backs caused by poorly fitting saddles by this company .  Others would swear by them. I have used the above mentioned fitter without problem as have friends although others clearly have had issues.


----------



## sonicgold (25 July 2012)

Like all saddles it depends on the fitter. I have had two SC Easisits for at least 10 years and they gets loads of use, suit me and my horses fine and the gullet was adjusted in and out like a fiddler's elbow whilst my mare was a youngster. I love them. I have a very good fitter though.


----------



## Lynswin (25 July 2012)

Housemouse said:



			They are flocked with grey flock so don't have the absorbancy or spring back that wool flocking would have.
		
Click to expand...

Can I just say, the fact they are not wool flocked is not a 'bad' thing! If you put wool flock in a serge lined panel, you are asking for trouble! The two do not mix as the wool goes into hard, lumpy balls and creates pressure points.

The serge itself is the real benefit, not the flocking material. It beds/breaks in more quickly than leather, it helps to wick away sweat and dissipate heat, it's lightweight, it dries  very quickly, it's great for sensitive or cold-backed horses and it wears very, very well.

If you have a serge lined Saddle Company saddle and someone wants to put wool flock in it, DO NOT let them! Equally, if you are buying a secondhand one, always check the flock. If it is wool (usually cream), then do not touch it!

I have even noticed that some Saddle Company fitters say the panels are 'wool flocked'. This is not true. The confusion is because sometimes serge is referred to as serge wool. The flocking in these panels is not, and should never be wool, but synthetic (grey coloured) flock.

I know this because I am a fitter for SC myself and actually take notice of what I am being told in training! :-D


----------



## allowayhorses (25 July 2012)

I've had a second hand one for my horse since June and love it. Had really bad back problems with his old gp but since getting SC saddle (and physio) he is going from strength to strength. Definitely recommend


----------



## sbloom (26 July 2012)

I worked with good synthetic flock for a few years but have now found a really nice wool flock which is nothing like the horrid "cotton wool sheet"-like wool that I had been shown before.   Good synthetic flock is less likely to ball up than SOME wools, the type I mention above, and is good for shock absorption, but I'll stick with my new wool


----------



## Lynswin (1 August 2012)

sbloom said:



			I worked with good synthetic flock for a few years but have now found a really nice wool flock which is nothing like the horrid "cotton wool sheet"-like wool that I had been shown before.   Good synthetic flock is less likely to ball up than SOME wools, the type I mention above, and is good for shock absorption, but I'll stick with my new wool 

Click to expand...

I'm not saying wool flock is 'bad', LOL, I am just saying that it is not suitable for serge panels! 

Going back to the original conversation, I think the underlying thing to remember here (apart from getting a good fitter!) is that there is not a saddle on the market that will be suitable for ALL horses. So whilst SC saddles are great saddles, if they don't fit your horses particular shape then they are going to cause problems! And that goes for any saddle.

I am a SC fitter but I have demo saddles available to try on the horses before purchase and if they don't fit a particular horse, there is no way I would sell one to that person!
I think a lot of people who sell saddles, will try and fit their 'brand' to anything, which is wrong. Saddles are made on different shapes of tree and unfortunately this just often isn't taken into account when fitting. If the tree is the wrong shape for the horses back then it doesn't matter what width it is, how much flocking you adjust etc, it WILL cause problems.

I am also an independent fitter, so my first priority is, and always should be, the comfort of the horse. I'm not out to make a sale, I just offer SC saddles as another option for my clients.

People often say 'I like such & such a saddle', and refuse to have anything else, but if it doesn't fit, then you are just going to create problems.

So really, what I am saying is, let's get less hung up on whether you 'like' or 'dislike' a saddle, the fact of the matter is, is it the best saddle for your horse? 

xx


----------



## Achinghips (28 October 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old post - just had my made to measure back and it's completely unsymmetrical - when I look down can see the d ring on one side but not the other, resuting in one knee coming over the edge of the saddle and a lop sided seat, also paid extra for the memory foam seat and they haven't padded it enough, bum is actually bruised!  Saddle fitter has to send it back!  Not impressed so far .......


----------



## joshesmum (28 October 2012)

Love mine had it 5 years and still looks as good as new!


----------



## Kallibear (28 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Sorry to resurrect an old post - just had my made to measure back and it's completely unsymmetrical - when I look down can see the d ring on one side but not the other, resuting in one knee coming over the edge of the saddle and a lop sided seat, also paid extra for the memory foam seat and they haven't padded it enough, bum is actually bruised!  Saddle fitter has to send it back!  Not impressed so far .......
		
Click to expand...

Really common, squint SC saddles! I've had 5 and all had the panels on squint and needed removed and replaced. Three were squint at the back and two had been laced in squint at the front. (Bit of a faff as they are stapled on at the back so they all need to be prised out and re-staped or screwed back on straight. I have a picture of on somewhere, where the panels are a full inch further to the left. I wondered why I always felt uneven!

The tree can also warp in warm conditions i.e a warm car (like all synthetic trees) but they shouldn't be an issue with your new saddle!


----------



## georgiaziggy (28 October 2012)

My horse has had hers 5 years now, her owner before me had it made and I brought her about 4 1/2 years ago, Very comfy, stay clean, fits mine nicely, flocking stayed lovely, only bad point is it does wear very thin on the stirrup leather area and I now have a lovely hole strangely enough only on the one side. I only use it for hacking now and the occasional dressage as I have a jumping saddle for jumping and competing/hunting. I complained to saddle company a few years ago when hole first began to appear but said they couldnt do anything unless I wanted to pay to fix it as I hadnt been the one to buy it. That said, I would buy another as they are relatively cheap and sooo comfy and lightweight, absolutely perfect for hacking in


----------



## lialls (28 October 2012)

sbloom said:



			I wonder if it's more to do with the flatness?  I believe they use the Thorowgood type Simatec tree, and their flattest models aren't dead flat so not suitable for some table top shapes.
		
Click to expand...

They do a Cob saddle for those of us with Table Top backed horses.  I have one and i'm very happy with it


----------



## Kallibear (28 October 2012)

lialls said:



			They do a Cob saddle for those of us with Table Top backed horses.  I have one and i'm very happy with it 

Click to expand...

They do but they're still not particularly flat. Due to the design, they get more curved the wider you make them. Lovely and flat at a 'wide', curved at an XXXwide.


----------



## Liath (28 October 2012)

I had one for my old mare- no complaints at all about the saddle for the price, but the two fitters I had the misfortune to deal with were terrible- I wouldn't have another one because I had such hideous experiences with the fitters I had- teh saddle caused damage to my mares back through incorrect fitting- and when I spoke to the guy at The Saddle Company he was less than helpful, declaring that the fitters were self employed and therefore 'nothing to do' with him- despite the fact that both of them ONLY sold SC saddles.

Shame, because I have a feeling one of these would suit my new lad really well- but I've opted for something else because I don't trust the fitters round here!


----------



## pansymouse (29 October 2012)

Lynswin said:



			Can I just say, the fact they are not wool flocked is not a 'bad' thing! If you put wool flock in a serge lined panel, you are asking for trouble! The two do not mix as the wool goes into hard, lumpy balls and creates pressure points.


:-D
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure - I am having one of my saddles rebuilt by Barrie Swain via Kay Humphries and am having serge panels with wool flocking.  I rate Barrie as one of, if not the best saddle makers currently working.


----------



## Achinghips (29 October 2012)

pansymouse said:



			Are you sure - I am having one of my saddles rebuilt by Barrie Swain via Kay Humphries and am having serge panels with wool flocking.  I rate Barrie as one of, if not the best saddle makers currently working.
		
Click to expand...

How many saddle makers have you tried?  Seriously though, wish there was a way of rating them all .....


----------



## angellauren (29 October 2012)

I have one, I really rate them. Mine was reasonably priced, comfortable and was in perfect condition when he went out on loan with it so I'm hoping that it's being well looked after!


----------



## sbloom (29 October 2012)

lialls said:



			They do a Cob saddle for those of us with Table Top backed horses.  I have one and i'm very happy with it 

Click to expand...

Some very wide horses do not have a very flat back - I have fitted our deeper seated saddles to horses that are XXXW so cobs can vary a lot.  They do not have trees that are as flat as at least two of those that I fit, and the panels are a totally different shape.



Kallibear said:



			They do but they're still not particularly flat. Due to the design, they get more curved the wider you make them. Lovely and flat at a 'wide', curved at an XXXwide.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, although still not THAT flat at a wide fitting, once you have seen truly flat saddles!  Like most brands they suit some horses but not all.


----------



## whiteclover (29 October 2012)

Ive seen a sc saddle Im thinking of getting for my horse but its got some wrinkling on the twist of the seat. Is this normal for an sc saddle?


----------



## bumblelion (29 October 2012)

I have a genoa (full leather) event saddle, with nubuck knees and seat. I had it made to measure and also had the memory foam put into the seat. Really comfy saddle, had it 5 years now. Still looks like new and I haven't really looked after it especially well. Like it so much I am thinking of getting one of their dressage saddles too. My horse goes really well in it as it doesn't restrict his movement. Definitely recommend.


----------



## dark_prince (29 October 2012)

I love mine. Very comfy, and fits my horse really well according to my saddle fitter (I'm none the wiser!)


----------

